# New Cumberland/Pike Island??



## FishFrenzy89 (May 18, 2009)

Anyone been Fishing the dams lately? any Reports? 

Its gonna be 66 degrees this Saturday!!! I will most likely be at one or the other..


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Here's all I need to see!

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=ncuw2

18' pool, over 60 kcfs,,, all the gaits open, 'cept #11???? Ya, Fish-On!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

All I can say is "yea baby"! It'll be *ON*!


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Im headed down tomorrow morning. Il let you guys know how I do.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Please do!


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

I drove down and look at the ramp think ill be there Saturday if I don't en up working taking the boat down. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh boy, oh boy.....    can we say LIMIT!!!


----------

